# Überblick: Flow-Country-Trails und Flowtrail-Projekte



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eben mal die im Trend liegenden Flow-Trail-Konzepte gesammelt und mit den passenden Videos aufbereitet. 

*Weblink: Artikel Trend Flow-Trails & Flow-Country-Konzept*

Habt ihr diese Trails schon ausgetestet? Was haltet ihr von diesem Konzept?







_(Foto von Mattias Fredriksson // www.mattiasfredriksson.com)_

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ascafirithion (6. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ganz nett für Anfänger und um mal ohne Stress irgendwo runterzufahren, auf Dauer wird so eine "Forststraße light" aber sicher langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das zu den grossartigen Verbesserungen in dem Sport: Legale, für jeden fahrbare Trails, vielleicht mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen und vorallem ohne Fussvolk - was will man denn mehr???

Langeweile? Mir ist im Wald auf dem Bike selten langweilig geworden und der EvilEye sieht nicht wirklich nach Forststrasse aus ...

Ich bin noch keinen gefahren, aber ich freu mich schon darauf das demnächst nachzuholen!


----------



## Eschenbiker (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finds auch sehr gut! Bisher waren für mich bikeparks nichts, da ich kein downhill o.ä. fahre...


----------



## olli830 (16. Mai 2011)

ich finde flowtrails gut..man kann dort guten fahrspaß genießen , mit geringerem risiko..sicherlich wird es auch langweilig aber jeder trail wird irgendwann seinen reiz verlieren. 

ride on...


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. Mai 2011)

Flowtrails sind nicht mit einem bikepark vergleichbar. 
Sollen sie aber auch garnicht sein. 

Ich finde das Konzept gut, um die Behörden, Forst, Jäger, Naturschutz, etc relativ einfach zu überzeugen, dass so ne Mountainbikestrecke doch ganz ok ist. So ist es ja in Stromberg gelungen!
Ich denke wenn man die Behörden direkt mit dem "bösen" Downhill-Wort kontaktiert ist die Abneigung gegenüber einer Strecke direkt größer. 
Flowtrail erscheint definitiv harmloser, und ist es im Endeffekt ja auch.


----------



## hirrsson (17. Mai 2011)

ich finde es richtig gut und hoffe es kommt mehr Trails dorthin.. Was ich klasse finde, sind videos, erklärungen und "wie finde ich + wie fahre ich der Trail"...

Damit hoffe ich selbstverständlich auf mehr Flow-Trails in meine Nähe damit ich nicht immer auf die gleiche fahre...


----------



## bernd e (18. Mai 2011)

Ich finde diese Art von Trails auch gut. Wenn sie gut gemacht sind, haben auch viele ihren Spaß daran (vom FR- bis Tour-Fahrer). Selbst im Bikepark kann man sich auf solchen Trails als DH "Einrollen".
Ob ein solcher Trail mit der Zeit seinen Reiz verliert? Wenn ich von meinem Lieblingstrail ausgehe: nein, da man jetzt jeden Stein und Wurzel kennt versucht man ihn halt immer schneller zu fahren. Zudem verändert er sich auch über die Zeit durch Laub, Trockenheit, Nässe, Schnee usw.

Solche Trails sollte es viel mehr geben, als nur die bisher bekannten!


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2011)

Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort


----------



## bernd e (19. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Trail-Centres in den UK sollen ja so ähnlich sein. Wer kann davon berichten, ich war leider noch nie dort



Hab davon in der 2,50-Ausgabe einer Bravo gelesen. Ist leider nicht vor der Haustür. Das schöne daran, wie es im Text stand, ist der Betreiber: Forstbehörde!

Unsere Frostbehörden betreiben höchstens die Stilllegung  (bis auf Ausnahmen).


----------



## Eschenbiker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finds vorallem toll, da so endlich ein "bikepark" seinem Namen gerecht wird! Ein Park für ALLE biker! So können sich auch Tourer abwärts austoben. Sollte ruhig weiter differenziert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (25. Mai 2011)

strecken mit flow... was gibt es schöneres? 
Und das es lanweilige oder einfache strecken oder forststraße light sind halte ich für quatsch.
Bischofmais z.B. - Super lustige strecke, welche im gediegenen tempo einfach scheint aber fährt man sie mal schneller, geht da einiges.
Von wegen, laneweilig!!  
Macht einfach laune, bei jedem tempo und für eigentl. jedermann/frau.....

Ich hätte gerne mehr von solchen strecken..

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder, welcher einen neuen trail im wald findet freud sich doch wenn er sich mit "dieser" leichtigkeit durchfahren/surfen lässt wo eben dieses "flowgefühl" aufkommt... Also ich, hab noch nie gesagt, "oh mann war der trail jetz langweilig", als ich mein bike wenig tretend und bremsend, durch kurven und anlieger drückend, über kleine wurzeln und steine springend und komischer weise grinsend durch rollen konnte. Und wenn doch, dann mit mehr speed und schwups wird die langeweile durch adrenalin ersetz ....


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2011)

wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie lang die trails in der liste da sind. +hm und so sachen.


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Juni 2011)

der Link ist tot...


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2011)

Wird bald wieder am Start sein der Link, die Webseite wird gerade umgebaut


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. Januar 2012)

...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...


----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2012)

Leider beim Umbau verloren gegangen 

Es stehen aber einige neue Flowtrail-Projekte an, was ich so gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (29. Januar 2012)

Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..


----------



## Eschenbiker (29. Januar 2012)

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig ab Mai den Trail aus zu probieren! Klasse Sache! Wie lang wird man dann auf dem Trail unterwegs sein?


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

also jetzt ist man so ca. 3 - 4 Minuten unterwegs... Wenn er aber bis ganz nach unten geht, werden es dann so 6 -7 Minuten sein..


----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2012)

erst dann machts richtig sinn...


----------



## Cube99 (30. Januar 2012)

Ist aber bis jetzt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Januar 2012)

geht aber noch besser


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Am Geißkopf soll die Flow Country noch bis ganz nach  unten verlängert werden. Sollte im laufe des Jahres geschehen, was ich so gehört hab..




Fabelhaft! Ich find den lustig.


----------



## bernd e (2. Februar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> ...immer noch tot! :-? Gibts eigendlich schon neue Strecken, die in Planung sind? Bisher sind mir nur zwei bekannt. Am Geiskopf und in Stromberg...



Ravensburg (wie in den News zu lesen war)
Ottweiler (Info DIMB Arbeitsfeld Newsletter)
Wutach               "
Tegernsee          "
Kirchen                "
Wiesbaden         "

+ vermutlich einige andere die bisher noch keinen Weg in die öffentlichkeit geschafft haben.

Ich wünsche mir auf alle Fälle noch mehr Flowtrails / Flow-Country Trails oder wie auch immer.


----------



## S.F. (2. Februar 2012)

Die Liste finde ich eine gute Idee!

Marc, mach das doch so wie hier, dann kann man die Liste problemlos hier im Thread erweitern, wenn wieder etwas neues hinzu kommt. 

Über die "Bearbeiten" Funktion hat der Kollege SiK dort einfach im ersten Post den neuen Eintrag übernommen. Dadurch braucht man nicht suchen und hat alles hier im Thread auf einen Blick.


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2012)

bernd e schrieb:


> Ravensburg (wie in den News zu lesen war)
> Ottweiler (Info DIMB Arbeitsfeld Newsletter)
> Wutach               "
> Tegernsee          "
> ...



Im Erzgebirge soll doch ein Trailcenter nach britischem Vorbild entstehen. Ich werde mich da nochmal schlau machen 

P.S.: Kirchen im Siegerland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2012)

Hier ein Artikel zum Trailcenter im Erzgebirge:

*http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-center-im-erzgebirge-kommt-2012.570361.2.htm*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## schurwald-biker (5. Februar 2012)

Düst schrieb:


> strecken mit flow... was gibt es schöneres?
> Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder, welcher einen neuen trail im wald findet freud sich doch wenn er sich mit "dieser" leichtigkeit durchfahren/surfen lässt wo eben dieses "flowgefühl" aufkommt... Also ich, hab noch nie gesagt, "oh mann war der trail jetz langweilig", als ich mein bike wenig tretend und bremsend, durch kurven und anlieger drückend, über kleine wurzeln und steine springend und komischer weise grinsend durch rollen konnte. Und wenn doch, dann mit mehr speed und schwups wird die langeweile durch adrenalin ersetz ....


 
so geht es mir auch - flow ist schöner als total verblockte Trails, die man tlw. im Schritttempo durchfahren muss.


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36131927"]Into The Trees on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Schmiederich (6. Februar 2012)

lecker trail 
sehr schönes video


----------



## Eschenbiker (6. Februar 2012)

Super Sache mit dem Trailcenter im Erzgebirge ist nur 2 Std von Nürnberg weg  Eigendlich müssten doch in jedem Mittelgebirge solch offiziell angelegte Trails sein?!


----------



## Jobal (7. Februar 2012)

In Ottweiler im Saarland wird auch ein Flowtrail gebaut, Eröffnung irgendwann in Q2, dieses Jahr.

ciao Jobal


----------



## Daniel12 (8. Februar 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Into The Trees on Vimeo



für mich läuft das unter dem Begriff "Bike-Porno"


----------



## LowlandIndian (6. Juni 2012)

Toll, dass in Deutschland solche Bikeparks auch schon entstehen, in GB gibts sowas schon seit Jahren. Allein im Süden von Schottland sind es 7 (http://www.7stanesmountainbiking.com/Home). Wer mal da ist, unbedingt ausprobieren. Insbesondere Glen Tress verfügt über ungemein flowige Runden ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4P4TdhUAkg&feature=related"]MTB; Glentress, Berm Baby Berm      - YouTube[/nomedia]). Irgendwie scheint das Thema den Briten ohnehin mehr am Herzen zu liegen. Während hier in einem Thread die Trails mühsam zusammengetragen werden müssen, bietet dort das Forstamt eine bequeme Suchfunktion für Bikeparks (einfach mal hier unter dem Stichwort Cycling suchen lassen). Aber in Deutschland ist der Mountainbiker ja meist noch der Feind des Försters, da wirds sowas wohl nie geben. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Cube99 (6. Juni 2012)

Der trail am geißkopf wurde jetzt auch schon verlängert, jetzt braucht man am anfang nicht mehr die forststraße fahren, sondern Der Trail geht gleich neben der freeride los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (11. Juni 2012)

gibts schon eine aussage, ob und wann der untere teil noch gemacht wird?


----------



## Athabaske (11. Juni 2012)

Felger schrieb:


> gibts schon eine aussage, ob und wann der untere teil noch gemacht wird?


...Aussagen? Zeitliche Planung? Bei Diddi?

Frag' doch mal nach...


----------



## Marc B (18. August 2012)




----------



## Cube99 (18. August 2012)

Flow Country am Geißkopf is echt geil geworden, mir gefällt der obere teil fast besser wie der alte


----------



## null-2wo (21. August 2012)

der flow country am geisskopf ist genial, und ich kanns nicht verstehn wenn einer sagt ihm wär des zu langweilig; ich find es ist bisschen wie n pumptrack bergab, und anstrengender zu fahren als z.b. die freeride. schönes ganzkörperbiken!


----------



## swift daddy (21. August 2012)

Flowtrail in Ottweiler, siehe Lokalforum Saarland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. November 2012)

St. Moritz:


----------



## Marc B (13. November 2012)

UK Flow Trails


----------



## Marc B (16. Februar 2013)

In Winterberg entsteht ein Flow Country Trail


----------



## backwheel (25. Februar 2013)

Es gibt bei den Forstbehörden in Deutschland einige, die es bikern nicht leicht machen. Dafür wird man in UK für alles zur Kasse gebeten.


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. Februar 2013)

Flowtrail Kreuzberg i.d. Rhön - Eröffnung 27.04.


----------



## LowlandIndian (25. Februar 2013)

Wo wird man in UK für alles zur Kasse gebeten. An den offiziellen Parkplätzen der Trailcenter muss man zwischen 2 und 3 £ Parkgebühren zahlen und bei einigen Trailcentern kosten auch der Kärcher Geld, dafür gibt es aber immer Toiletten und manchmal auch Duschen zur kostenlosen Nutzung, und von irgendwas müssen auch auch die Trails in Schuss gehalten werden.


----------



## bernd e (26. Februar 2013)

backwheel schrieb:


> Es gibt bei den Forstbehörden in Deutschland einige, die es bikern nicht leicht machen. Dafür wird man in UK für alles zur Kasse gebeten.



Im Bikepark bezahlst mit der Liftkarte auch Bau und Pflege der Strecken mit. Warum soll man nicht was für angelegte und gepflegte Trails zahlen.


In Miltenberg eröffnet Anfang Mai eine Rundtour mit recht vielen Trailabschnitten (Flowtrail-Charakter. Info im Spessart-Forum.


----------



## duke83 (3. März 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Flowtrail Kreuzberg i.d. Rhön - Eröffnung 27.04.



 na das is doch mal was


----------



## snbd84 (1. Juni 2013)

Ich habe vor kurzem in einem Magazin gelesen, dass wohl in Deutschland noch viele Flowtrails in planung sind! Weiß vielleicht jemand von euch, ob bisher ein Flowtrail o.ä. in NRW geplant sind?


----------



## Marc B (1. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mehrfach gelesen, dass in Kirchen (nahe Siegen) was geplant war, ob daraus etwas geworden ist, wissen die DIMB Leute sicher besser. Und im Bikepark Winterberg war/ist eine Flow Country Strecke wie am Geisskopf geplant (stand in der DIRT).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snbd84 (2. Juni 2013)

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an!! Wollte demnächst mal nach Stromberg fahren....ist ja auch nicht so weit weg!! Ist von euch schon jemand dort gewesen? ;-)


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2013)

Trailcenter Rabenberg schaut auch super aus:


----------



## Dakeyras (12. Juni 2013)

sieht echt gut aus!  

so weit weg ist es auch nicht... klasse sache  freu mich schon ....

p.s und wenn man einmal dort ist, kann man auch nochmal schnell über die Grenze um tschechischen Senf einzukaufen


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2013)

In Winterberg entsteht ein Trailpark in 2014! Eine super Sache


----------



## Nukem49 (13. Juni 2013)

Was muss man sich darunter vorstellen?


----------



## rheinruhrrider (17. Juni 2013)

Idealerweise so ähnlich wie im TrailCenter Rabenberghier mal der Link zu dem YT-Kanal: https://www.youtube.com/user/TrailCenterRabenberg

Mehr Infos auf der Website (wird noch ausgebaut):
http://www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/

Will heißen: Singletrails für jedermann, von einfach bis anspruchsvoll, mal glatterer Untergrund, mal rough (Steine, Wurzeln). Und viele Anlieger, Wellen, Kurven, Kickereinfach Spaß eben. Trotzdem auch konditionell fordernd, weil nicht immer ein Lift zu Handalso selber hochpedalieren. Mountainbiken eben


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Marc B (19. Juni 2013)

Infos zum lÃ¤ngsten Flow-Country Trail in Europa von flims.com:



> Europas lÃ¤ngster Flow Country Trail: Der TREK Runcatrail
> 
> Auf den Sommer 2012 hin wurde der Runcatrail erstmalig aufwÃ¤ndig renoviert und im unteren Teil neu aufgebaut. Im FrÃ¼hling 2013 wird nun der obere Teil fertig gebaut.
> Der Runcatrail wurde von der IMBA (International Mountainbike Association) im Herbst 2012 mit dem Label âFlow Country Trailâ ausgezeichnet. Mit einer LÃ¤nge von 6 Kilometern ist der Runcatrail der lÃ¤ngste Flow Country Trail Europas.
> ...


----------



## Athabaske (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich Videos von diesem Jahr mit denen vom letzten vergleiche, habe ich den Eindruck die Strecke hätte durch die Renovierung eher an Charakter verloren, da hilft auch IMBA und Trek nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (19. Juni 2013)

war gestern auf dem flowtrail in st moritz unterwegs. wenn die den am Wochenende offiziell mit der möglichkeit vom piz nair eröffnen wollen, müssen sie zumindest bei einer der ersten kurven das wasser rauslassen, denn da hat sich das schmelzwasser gut gesammelt...

ansonsten sehr spassig und man erkennt die arbeit und den aufwand. kein wunder, dass die tageskarte schweiztypisch ordentlich kostet. sollte ich mich nicht verlesen haben: 64 sfr für fahrer und bike am tag. es gibt ja noch diverse andere trails dort, sollte sich also durchaus als fairer preis erweisen. 

hat jemand erfahrung, wie sich der trail bei andrang fährt? ich habe gestern sehr das entspannte abrollen genossen, wie sieht es aus, wenn am wochenende da richtig betrieb ist? viel platz zum überholen ist nicht und auch stehenbleiben, um die strecke freizumachen, ist ja auch nicht immer gegeben...


----------



## numinisflo (19. Juni 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus



Sieht verdammt gut aus. Das muss ich mir vormerken!

Vielleicht fahr ich dieses Wochenende auf den Flowtrail Ottweiler. Würde ich gerne mal probieren.


----------



## Skwal (19. Juli 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wenn ich Videos von diesem Jahr mit denen vom letzten vergleiche, habe ich den Eindruck die Strecke hätte durch die Renovierung eher an Charakter verloren, da hilft auch IMBA und Trek nichts...


Der Runcatrail ist inzwischen ein von oben bis unten beinahe betonierter "Bike-Rodel-Kanal" geworden.
Mal ganz nett, hat aber mit meiner Vorstellung von Flowtrail nicht mehr vielzu tun.


----------



## Marc B (25. Juli 2013)

Schönes Flowtrail Video (Rhön):


----------



## snbd84 (27. Juli 2013)

Schöner Flowtrail!! Ich bin schon gespannt auf den Trailpark in Winterberg!! Ich hoffe, dass der wirklich schon nächstes Jahr eröffnet wird.... ;-)


----------



## Dauertreter (8. August 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Übersicht über die bereits entstandenen und im Entstehen begriffenen Flowtrails? Auf den Seiten der DIMB steht leider nichts außer der Erklärung was das ist und auch sonst bin ich nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p1nk3y (26. August 2013)

Bin seit dem WE ein ziemlicher Fan von solchen Trails. Hab den am Geisberg probiert, hat echt verdammt viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. August 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Trailcenter Rabenberg schaut auch super aus: ...


 
Schade nur, das da anscheinend die wirtschaftlichen Interessen so sehr überwiegen:
die Betreiber behaupten, das in Sachsen auch die 2m-Regelung herrscht und man nur auf den 50 km rund um's Trailcenter legal auf Trails unterwegs ist...nicht die feine englische Art -und ein Bärendienst für den Bikesport.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. September 2013)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Schade nur, das da anscheinend die wirtschaftlichen Interessen so sehr Ã¼berwiegen:
> die Betreiber behaupten, das in Sachsen auch die 2m-Regelung herrscht und man nur auf den 50 km rund um's Trailcenter legal auf Trails unterwegs ist...nicht die feine englische Art -und ein BÃ¤rendienst fÃ¼r den Bikesport.



Es frÃ¤st auch keiner aus reiner NÃ¤chstenliebe dort Trails in den Wald. NatÃ¼rlich stehen wirtschaftliche Interessen im Fordergrund! Warum auch nicht?? Das ist ein Sportpark. Dort kannst du locker ne Woche alle mÃ¶gliche Sportarten ausÃ¼ben ohne das es langweilig wird. Und nun auch noch ausgeschilderte und wandererfreie Trails - fÃ¼r 5!!! â¬ pro Tag....ich nenne es mal "SchutzgebÃ¼hr" ...dafÃ¼r kannste dein Bike noch waschen und wennste noch 50 ct investierst auch duschen. Ob der Sportpark damit reich wird, mag ich mal bezweifeln...

Ich selber war zur Trailtrophy dort und muss sagen, dass dort echt was feines geschaffen wurde...warum also darÃ¼ber beschweren, dass man dort fÃ¼r 5â¬ legal fahren darf?


FÃ¼r alle anderen. Kommt immer drauf an wie man Flow definiert...die Trails dort sind recht tretlastig. Das heiÃt nicht, dass die keinen Spass machen. Ist halt alles neu und muss sich noch einfahren. Auch der technische Anspruch der trails ist mittel...korreliert aber mit der geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. September 2013)

Verstehe nicht den Zusammenhang.

Wenn jemand â¬ 5,- bezahlen will um durch den Wald zu fahren -kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber von mir aus.
Das ja war auch nicht Gegenstand meines Post...


----------



## Dauertreter (2. September 2013)

Keiner will 5 bezahlen um durch den Wald zu fahren, sondern um auf ausgebauten Traisl zu fahren. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. September 2013)

Dauertreter schrieb:


> ...Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


 
Das Schwarze sind die Buchstaben: weil ich in meinem ersten Post nix von  5,- geschrieben habe. 

Darf man denn -wie vom Betreiber verbreitet- bei Euch nur auf diesen 50km auf Trails fahren? DANN würde ich's ja evtl. noch verstehen, für den Wald Eintritt zu bezahlen...aber für mich von hier aus nicht nachvollziehbar.

Kommst mal in den Süden. Ich nehme Dich/Euch gerne mal mit. Dann verstehst Du meine Verwunderung. 

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## micha.qlb (3. September 2013)

also nochmal. Der Sportpark Rabenberg zu dem das Trailcenter gehÃ¶rt ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Sportpark mit allerlei MÃ¶glichkeiten Sport auszuÃ¼ben incl Kletterwald und nun auch Trails fahren.Und als als solcher eben ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen. Es gibt dort auÃerdem einen Hotelbetrieb.

Der Betreiber hat halt Trails genehmigen lassen und gebaut (die gab es dort zum GroÃteil so nicht) und ausgeschildert und zu Runden zusammengefasst. dafÃ¼r verlangt er eine kleine GebÃ¼hr. NatÃ¼rlich will niemand Geld bezahlen und ich weiÃ auch nich ob in Sachsen die 2m Regel tatsÃ¤chlich gilt. Wenn es sie gibt..hey, endlich legal fahren. Wenn es sie nicht gibt, dann ist das nicht i.o. wenn der Betreiber das verbreitet, geb ich dir Recht. 

Aber ich fahre dort z.B. hin weil das Gesamtpaket stimmig ist. Bei uns im Harz kann ich auch fahren ohne was zu zahlen...aber die Trails dort sind cool und bei 300km anreise kratzen mich auch nich 5â¬

Im Bikepark zahlste doch auch Geld oder im Kletterpark oder im Schwimmbad.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. September 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> also nochmal. ...
> 
> ... kratzen mich auch nich 5
> 
> Im Bikepark zahlste doch auch Geld oder im Kletterpark oder im Schwimmbad.


 
Auch nochmal:  5,- sind nicht das Thema. Ich arbeite in der Dienstleistung. 
Und eine Dienstleistung muß -oh Wunder- auch bei mir bezahlt werden!

Ich springe auch nicht im Freibad übern Zaun um mir den Eintritt zu sparen (unabhängig davon, das ich mich eh nicht in das reingepinkelte Wasser eines Schwimmbades begeben würde).

Soweit klar.

Aber zu behaupten, das es eine 2m-Regelung gibt, um Eintrittskarten zu verkaufen...  ...nicht sehr sportlich.


----------



## SofusCorn (3. September 2013)

Vielleicht haben die auch keine Ahnung von der rechtlichen Lage. Ist ja auch irgendwie alles unübersichtlich und um sich sicher zu sein, muss man Paragraphen durchforsten.
Hab letztens erst von einem Fahrtechniktrainer gehört, dass es in NRW auch eine 2-m-Regel gäbe, was garnicht der Fall ist.


----------



## mw.dd (3. September 2013)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...
> Aber zu behaupten, das es eine 2m-Regelung gibt, um Eintrittskarten zu verkaufen...  ...nicht sehr sportlich.



Ich kann gerade die Stelle nicht finden, wo das behauptet wird... Kann Dir aber versichern, das Vertreter des Sachsenforst die 2-Meter-Regel gerne als Tatsache vor sich hertragen. Es gibt sogar offizielle Drucksachen, in denen sich Hinweise auf "für den Begegnungsverkehr geeignete Wege" oder so ähnlich finden, die als Wegbreitenregelung interpretiert werden könnten.

Solange aber das sächsische Waldgesetz nichts derartiges hergibt, sollen sie nur kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich kann gerade die Stelle nicht finden, wo das behauptet wird...


 
Kann Dir gerne mal eine eMail des 2. Geschäftsführers (Herr Sven Röber) an mich weiterleiten.


----------



## mw.dd (4. September 2013)

@Robert-Ammersee Gern!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> @_Robert-Ammersee_ Gern!


 
Ist raus.


Zitat mal für alle aus der Mail vom 26.8.2013 von Herrn Röber, gesendet über [email protected] an mich:

*"... Tatsächlich ist es so, dass auch in Sachsen eine Regelung existiert, welches das Rad fahren auf Wegen unter ca. 2m Breite im Wald verbietet. ..."*


Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## SofusCorn (4. September 2013)

Ist halt in Sachsen sehr schwammig definiert.



> (1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Das Radfahren und  das Fahren mit motorgetriebenen Krankenfahrstühlen ist nur auf Straßen  und Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. Das  Radfahren ist nicht gestattet auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden sowie auf  Fußwegen.



Gesetz: www.revosax.sachsen.de/GetXHTML.do?sid=3452113240893
Info: http://www.fahrrad-recht.de/index.php?p=fahren&c=14


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. September 2013)

Der liebe Herr RÃ¶ber hatte dann auch noch 'aktuelle Rechtsprechung' angefÃ¼hrt, konnte auf Nachfrage aber -wen wunderts!?- kein einziges Beispiel anfÃ¼hren.

Soll jetzt jeder fÃ¼r sich entscheiden, ob er da seine â¬ 5,- hintrÃ¤gt und das unterstÃ¼tzen will -oder lieber woanders fÃ¤hrt (Sachsen ist ja grÃ¶Ãer als die 50km Rabenberg-Trail) und das Geld der DIMB gibt damit es in den BundeslÃ¤ndern, in denen es akut ist, weiter geht.


----------



## mw.dd (4. September 2013)

Ich habe jetzt gerade nochmal nachgeschaut und kann nach meiner Einschätzung sagen, das es in Sachsen auch in der aktuellen Fassung des Waldgesetzes vom 6.6.13 (danke für das aufmerksam machen) keine "ca. 2m-Regel" gibt.

Weiterhin ist mir kein Fall bekannt, in dem versucht wurde, irgend etwas dieser Art durchzusetzen.

Also - so schön wie es woanders ist: es gibt keinen Grund, nur wegen des Trailsfahren an sich Sachsen zu verlassen.

Was die private Initiative des Sportpark Rabenberg betrifft, kann ich für mich sagen, das ich die 5 auf *freiwilliger Basis* gern bezahle.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> Was die private Initiative des Sportpark Rabenberg betrifft, kann ich fÃ¼r mich sagen, das ich die 5â¬ auf *freiwilliger Basis* gern bezahle.


 
Nenene, nix Privat. Erwerbswirtschaftlich orientierte Unternehmung mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht.

'Freiwillig' funktioniert's leider auch nicht.



AmmerseegrÃ¼Ãe,
Robert


----------



## mw.dd (4. September 2013)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...Erwerbswirtschaftlich orientierte Unternehmung mit Gewinnabsicht.
> ...t



Schon klar. Also "privat" 



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...
> 'Freiwillig' funktioniert's leider auch nicht.
> ...



Bei den meisten schon.


----------



## Athabaske (4. September 2013)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...Freiwillig' funktioniert's leider auch nicht...



...also ich fahr da auch freiwillig hin, denke ich.

Und wenn's Dich mal nach Schwaben verschlägt, dann zeige ich Dir eine selbstlose Freiwilligenarbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (5. September 2013)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Zitat mal für alle aus der Mail vom 26.8.2013 von Herrn Röber, gesendet über [email protected] an mich:
> 
> *"... Tatsächlich ist es so, dass auch in Sachsen eine Regelung existiert, welches das Rad fahren auf Wegen unter ca. 2m Breite im Wald verbietet. ..."*



Im Gesetz steht eine solche Regelung nicht http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/319-die-rechtslage-in-sachsen

Vielleicht solltest Du den Herrn mal fragen, wo das denn - ausser in seiner Einbildung - geregelt wäre.

Lesenswert zu Sachsen ist auch folgende Darstellung http://www.fahrrad-recht.de/index.php?p=fahren&c=14

Zum Begriff der "Fußwege" in anderen Bundesländern habe ich mich ebenfalls bereits geäußert http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. September 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht solltest Du den Herrn mal fragen, wo das denn - ausser in seiner Einbildung - geregelt wÃ¤re. ...


 


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Der liebe Herr RÃ¶ber hatte dann auch noch 'aktuelle Rechtsprechung' angefÃ¼hrt, konnte auf Nachfrage aber -wen wunderts!?- kein einziges Beispiel anfÃ¼hren. ...


 
Konnte er nicht. Warum wundert mich das eigentlich nicht!? Mehr Info kommt per Mail direkt an Dich.



Athabaske schrieb:


> ...also ich fahr da auch freiwillig hin, denke ich.
> 
> Und wenn's Dich mal nach Schwaben verschlÃ¤gt, dann zeige ich Dir eine selbstlose Freiwilligenarbeit...


 
'Freiwillig' war auf die Entrichtung des Obulus bezogen. Aktuell ist da nix mit 'freiwillig' â¬ 5,- entrichten um auf diesen 50km tretlastigen Trails zu fahren.
  @_Athabaske_:
Auf Dein Angebot komme ich bei gerne zurÃ¼ck. Man kann nicht genug schÃ¶ne Strecken befahren... 

AmmerseegrÃ¼Ãe,
Robert


----------



## HelmutK (5. September 2013)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Konnte er nicht. Warum wundert mich das eigentlich nicht!?


 
Wir ändern dann vielleicht mal irgendwann die Überschrift von "Die Rechtslage" in "Die tatsächliche Rechtslage, wie sie nachprüfbar in Gesetzen steht" http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. September 2013)

Oder (ich zitiere mich mal selbst):



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich finde, der ganze Ansatz ist falsch:
> 
> die DIMB hat Trailrules geschaffen, an die wir uns halten. Gut so weit.
> 
> ...


 
Heißt: so lange nur die Biker 'gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme' üben, wird die DIMB noch viel Geld im OpenTrails-Fond verbrennen...ich denke, billiger, nachhaltiger und effektiver ist, bei den Wanderern ein Bewusstsein für die Gegenseitigkeit wecken.

Hier funktioniert's ja auch: zum einen, da das Bergradeln in Bayern eine ganz lange Tradition hat (viel, viel länger, als es überhaupt MTBs gibt!) und es hier keine (Auslegung der) 2m-Regelung gibt.

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## Athabaske (5. September 2013)

...in Bayern ist sowieso generell immer alles besser, sonst wäre es ja nicht Bayern.

Wir in der Restrepublik schlagen uns eben mehr schlecht als recht durch...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...in Bayern ist sowieso generell immer alles besser...


 
So lange man mit "mia san mia" Wahlen gewinnen kann, kann's doch auch nicht wirklich schlecht sein, oder!? 
Nur kein Neid: auch ich habe nicht die Gnade der bayerischen Geburt erfahren und bin erst kurz nach der Volljährigkeit Richtung Berge und -vor Allem!- näher an Italien gezogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (5. September 2013)

ich verstehe nicht ganz die diskussion...

wird der trailpark rabenberg schlecht geredet, weil er für seine anlage geld verlangt oder weil wohl mit falschen behauptungen das fahren auf den normalen wegen für illegal erklärt wird und daher der park als einzige lösung verkauft wird?

solange jemand privat etwas errichtet, ist es doch fair, dass dafür auch etwas zu zahlen ist (läuft zb im winter bei langlaufloipen auch häufig so, dass die nutzer einen kleinen betrag in eine box werfen und sich einen aufkleber dafür auf den stock picken oder es wird über die bewirtschafteten parkplätze organisiert, ausgenommen sind häufig übernachtungsgäste, da diese dann über ihre kurtaxe für diese leistung zahlen)

sofern die öffentliche hand erstellt, mag eine gewisse bezahlung auch noch zu diskutieren sein, da auch nicht automatisch alles, was für die allgemeinheit an infrastruktur erbaut wird, kostenfrei genutzt werden kann...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. September 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht ganz die diskussion...
> 
> wird der trailpark rabenberg schlecht geredet, weil er für seine anlage geld verlangt oder weil wohl mit falschen behauptungen das fahren auf den normalen wegen für illegal erklärt wird und daher der park als einzige lösung verkauft wird?...


 


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ... die Betreiber behaupten, das in Sachsen auch die 2m-Regelung herrscht und man nur auf den 50 km rund um's Trailcenter legal auf Trails unterwegs ist...nicht die feine englische Art -und ein Bärendienst für den Bikesport.


----------



## mw.dd (5. September 2013)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...
> Hier funktioniert's ja auch: zum einen, da das Bergradeln in Bayern eine ganz lange Tradition hat (viel, viel länger, als es überhaupt MTBs gibt!) und es hier keine (Auslegung der) 2m-Regelung gibt.



Ich kann Dir versichern, dass das mit der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme auch in Sachsen klappt. Natürlich erst, seit wir Fahrräder haben...

Das Problem der Betreiber oder Planer von Trailcentern, Streckennetzen oder Dingen wie z.B. dem "Stoneman Miriquidi" ist aber, das der Sachsenforst (der den größten Teil des sächsischen Waldes verwaltet) Routen auf Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite schlicht nicht genehmigt oder sich dafür sehr gut bezahlen lässt.  In den Zeiten von GPS ginge es natürlich oft auch ohne Schilder, es wurde aber auch die Veröffentlichung von GPX-Tracks auf privaten Websites schon als "illegale Vermessungsarbeiten" verfolgt.
Im Fall Mittel-und Westerzgebirge kommt noch dazu, das es (mangels regelmäßigem Begängnis und wegen der Industriefichtenernte) vergleichsweise wenige natürliche Trails gibt; die in Rabenberg mussten fast komplett angelegt werden.
Diese Investitionen sollen ja auch irgendwie wieder reinkommen, wobei die Einnahmen aus der Gebühr sicher nicht für mehr als die Instandhaltung reichen.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ... um auf diesen 50km tretlastigen Trails zu fahren. ...



Du warst schon da?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ... der Betreiber oder Planer von Trailcentern, Streckennetzen oder Dingen wie z.B. dem "Stoneman Miriquidi" ist aber, das der *Sachsenforst* (der den größten Teil des sächsischen Waldes verwaltet) *Routen auf Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite schlicht nicht genehmigt* ...


 
Nur für die kommerzielle Nutzung? Oder (so wie vom TC Rabenberg verbreitet) für jeden, der mit dem Bike durch den Wald will?


----------



## hulster (6. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das Problem der Betreiber oder Planer von Trailcentern, Streckennetzen oder Dingen wie z.B. dem "Stoneman Miriquidi" ist aber, das der Sachsenforst (der den größten Teil des sächsischen Waldes verwaltet) Routen auf Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite schlicht nicht genehmigt oder sich dafür sehr gut bezahlen lässt.



Wieso muss ich etwas genehmigen was gar nicht verboten ist? Oder hat Sachsen eine Anpassung mit 2m-Regel im Landes-Waldgesetzt?
ODER geht hier darum eine Strecke offiziell und öffenlich auszuweisen?
Was ein Trailcenter natürlich gerne möchte.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. September 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich etwas genehmigen was gar nicht verboten ist? Oder hat Sachsen eine Anpassung mit 2m-Regel im Landes-Waldgesetzt?
> ODER geht hier darum eine Strecke offiziell und öffenlich auszuweisen?
> Was ein Trailcenter natürlich gerne möchte.


 
Lass ihn doch erst mal antworten. 

mw.dd war mit den Herren im Kontakt und kann uns sicher genaueres mitteilen.

Für mich hört es sich an, als ob hier wird eine kommerzielle Nutzung/Veranstaltung -für die der (Wald-)Besitzer durchaus Nutzungsentgelt verlangen darf- mit unserem Hobby in einen Topf geworfen wird.


----------



## Dakeyras (7. September 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich etwas genehmigen was gar nicht verboten ist? Oder hat Sachsen eine Anpassung mit 2m-Regel im Landes-Waldgesetzt?
> ODER geht hier darum eine Strecke offiziell und öffenlich auszuweisen?
> Was ein Trailcenter natürlich gerne möchte.



Die Strecken wurden nicht einfach ausgewiesen, dass sondern eigens in den Waldboden gebuddelt. 

Natürlich musst du sowas genehmigen lassen... 



Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mw.dd (7. September 2013)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nur für die kommerzielle Nutzung? Oder (so wie vom TC Rabenberg verbreitet) für jeden, der mit dem Bike durch den Wald will?



Natürlich nur für die Ausweisung von offiziellen Routen, also mit Schildern und allem, was dazu gehört.



hulster schrieb:


> ...
> ODER geht hier darum eine Strecke offiziell und öffenlich auszuweisen?
> Was ein Trailcenter natürlich gerne möchte.



Genau darum geht es. Das, was wir unter Flowtrail (s.Threadtitel) verstehen, ist auch anders gar nicht möglich.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich hört es sich an, als ob hier wird eine kommerzielle Nutzung/Veranstaltung -für die der (Wald-)Besitzer durchaus Nutzungsentgelt verlangen darf- mit unserem Hobby in einen Topf geworfen wird.



Das verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht: Der Sportpark Rabenberg legt Wege für Mountainbiker an und verlangt dafür eine Benutzungsgebühr. Es ist jedem überlassen, ob er das Angebot annimmt oder nicht.

Ich werde das vom 3-5.10 tun.


----------



## hulster (7. September 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Die Strecken wurden nicht einfach ausgewiesen, dass sondern eigens in den Waldboden gebuddelt.
> 
> Natürlich musst du sowas genehmigen lassen...
> 
> ...



Die wurden mit Sicherheit nicht KOMPLETT gebuddelt. Darum geht es aber gar nicht. 
Ich formuliere dann mal 2 Fragen eindeutig:

1.    Enthält das dortige Waldgesetzt eine 2m Regel? JA oder NEIN?

2.    Wenn nicht, hat der Besitzer des Sportparks nachweislich behauptet, dass es trotzdem eine solche Einschränkung gibt?

Ich habe keine Probleme eine solche Gebühr zu bezahlen und werde in Stromberg, wo diese freiwillig ist, wenn ich mal da bin diese mit Sicherheit bezahlen. 
Aber mit gefällt die Tatsache nicht, wenn mich jemand - freundlich formuliert - versucht mit unrichtigen Aussagen zu etwas zu motivieren.
Stattdessen sollte man lieber die Leistung hervorheben.
Genau so doof finde ich es, wie die Strecken von vielen hier runtergemacht werden, weil angeblich zu einfach.


----------



## Athabaske (7. September 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> ..Genau so doof finde ich es, wie die Strecken von vielen hier runtergemacht werden, weil angeblich zu einfach.



...manche verstehen eben nicht, dass ein Bikepark was anderes ist und kommen vermutlich mit der falschen Erwartungshaltung dorthin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. September 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> 1.    Enthält das dortige Waldgesetzt eine 2m Regel? JA oder NEIN?



Nein. Wurde schon durch Helmut beantwortet



hulster schrieb:


> 2.    Wenn nicht, hat der Besitzer des Sportparks nachweislich behauptet, dass es trotzdem eine solche Einschränkung gibt? ...



Ja. Hatte ich schon beantwortet.


Hilft u.U. auch, mal mehr als nur den letzten Post zum Thema zu lesen. 

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## mw.dd (8. September 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> ...
> 2.    Wenn nicht, hat der Besitzer des Sportparks nachweislich behauptet, dass es trotzdem eine solche Einschränkung gibt?
> ...
> Aber mit gefällt die Tatsache nicht, wenn mich jemand - freundlich formuliert - versucht mit unrichtigen Aussagen zu etwas zu motivieren.
> ...



Wie oben geschrieben: Der Betreiber hat eine "ca. "2-Meter-Regel" behauptet. Nach meinem Eindruck nach aber nicht in böser Absicht, sondern einfach deswegen, weil man auf eine Klärung der tatsächlichen Rechtslage verzichtet und sich auf die Aussagen des Sachsenforst zum Thema verlassen hat.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. September 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben: Der Betreiber hat eine "ca. "2-Meter-Regel" behauptet. Nach meinem Eindruck nach aber nicht in böser Absicht, sondern einfach deswegen, weil man auf eine Klärung der tatsächlichen Rechtslage verzichtet und sich auf die Aussagen des Sachsenforst zum Thema verlassen hat.



Ne, so war's leider nicht: Herr Röber hat die aktuelle Rechtsprechung vorgeschoben. Ich habe per eMail explizit nach dem Nachweis (z.B. Gerichtsurteil) gefragt. Konnte er nichts liefern.

Spätestens (!!!) dann hätte er 'wach' werden und sich mit seiner Behauptung auseinandersetzen können...ich bleibe bei meiner Annahme, das die o.a. Behauptung in voller Absicht und in Kenntnis der Rechtslage erfolgte.

Hoffen wir das Beste für die Zukunft. Ein Signal könnte die Verlinkungen zur BaWü-Aktion auf der WebSite des MTB-Sportparks Rabenberg sein...


----------



## hulster (8. September 2013)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hilft u.U. auch, mal mehr als nur den letzten Post zum Thema zu lesen.
> 
> Ammerseegrüße,
> Robert



Hi Robert, hab ich, aber nicht immer wieder. Und ich bin lieber vorsichtig mit Behauptungen und formuliere lieber als Frage.
Hab mittlerweile auch noch den DIMB Artikel in der Moutainbike gelesen, da steht ganz klar drin das BW das letzte Bundesland mit derartiger Regel ist.


----------



## Athabaske (8. September 2013)

Habt Ihr es dann bald?

Ich finde Initiativen wie am Rabenberg sehr löblich. Wenn wir das einigermaßen flächendeckend hätten wären evtl manche Brennpunkte entlastet. Im vereinigten Königreich funktioniert das Trailparksystem doch auch ganz gut?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Habt Ihr es dann bald?
> ...



Man darf übrigens nicht mehr im Fluß oder im See baden -haben die vom Schimmbad gesagt. 

Aber 'n Link zur Aktion in BaWü in der Signatur...unklar.


----------



## Athabaske (8. September 2013)

...ich meine damit, könntest Du Deine teilweise berechtigte Kritik mit denjenigen die betroffen sind auseinandersetzen?


----------



## Dakeyras (8. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Habt Ihr es dann bald?



 

Ich würde in dem Thema auch gern wieder was zu Flow-Trail-Projekte lesen. 
   @Robert: Ich glaube nach dem gefühlt 20ten Mal " Die haben das aber gesagt und das find ich ganz dolle doof..." haben alle deinen Standpunkt verstanden. 
Wenn du das Thema weiter ausführen willst, warum dann kein eigener Thread? 

Nichts für ungut... 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lenka K. (9. September 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Habt Ihr es dann bald?
> ... Im vereinigten Königreich funktioniert das Trailparksystem doch auch ganz gut?



Aber nur, weil du da LEGAL überhaupt keine Pfade (offiziell "Footpath" gennant) befahren darfst, nur Reitwege ("Bridleways"; für die UK-Behörden ist das Bike nämlich ein Pferd ) und alles breitere.

Falls sich die "Trailparks" wirklich ausbreiten sollten, bestünde für mich eher die Gefahr, dass es dann Bestrebungen geben würde, das Biken auf Wanderwegen generell zu verbieten.

Sonst ist's mir recht, wenn Leute lieber nach Rabensberg fahren, als meine Lieblings"natur"trails zu bevölkern. 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (11. September 2013)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Aber nur, weil du da LEGAL überhaupt keine Pfade (offiziell "Footpath" gennant) befahren darfst, nur Reitwege ("Bridleways"; für die UK-Behörden ist das Bike nämlich ein Pferd ) und alles breitere.
> 
> Falls sich die "Trailparks" wirklich ausbreiten sollten, bestünde für mich eher die Gefahr, dass es dann Bestrebungen geben würde, das Biken auf Wanderwegen generell zu verbieten.
> 
> ...



Ist das so? War mir nicht bewusst. Scheint dort aber keiner wirklich ernst zu nehmen. Alle Lokals mit denen ich letztes Jahr in Schottland gesprochen habe waren total erstaunt bis entsetzt ob unserer "Probleme" hier. Deren Aussage war "wir fahren hier überall wo's schön ist und hatten noch nie Ärger".
Allerdings war mein Eindruck dass dort sehr rücksichtsvoll gefahren wird, gegenüber Mensch und Natur. 

Die ganzen Trailparks sind natürlich beliebt und Teil eines Konzept's Leute in die Natur zu holen. An manchen Locations hat es nicht nur den Trailpark sondern von Wanderwegen über großen Waldspielplätzen bis zum Kletterwald vieles um die Leute zu begeistern.
In Summe ist es halt ein tolles Konzept die Biker mehr als zufrieden zu stellen und gleichzeitig deren Aktivitäten ein wenig zu kanalisieren.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## pnebling (11. September 2013)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> Allerdings war mein Eindruck dass dort sehr rücksichtsvoll gefahren wird, gegenüber Mensch und Natur.



Das ist wohl der Knackpunkt... Die deutsche Mentalität ist nicht auf Rücksichtnahme ausgelegt.


----------



## Marc B (25. Januar 2014)

Gibt es aktuell neue News zu Flow Trail Projekten?


----------



## Athabaske (25. Januar 2014)

Ja, eine weniger...

EsNos ist tot...


----------



## snbd84 (25. Januar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuell neue News zu Flow Trail Projekten?



Ich warte noch auf die eröffnung vom Trail im Metabolon Bikepark! Sollte ja schon längst eröffnet werden!


----------



## snbd84 (25. Januar 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Ja, eine weniger...
> 
> EsNos ist tot...



Das habe ich leider schon über FB mitbekommen! Ich bin zwar selber nicht betroffen (da ich nicht aus dieser ecke komme), aber die Aktion, dass EsNos zerstört wurde war total überflüssig und wirklich asozial!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (25. Januar 2014)

Habe ich auf facebook auch gesehen  Hoffen wir, dass die Locals etwas Neues legales schaffen können!


----------



## Keepiru (20. Februar 2014)

Wir brauchen mehr Projekte wie z.B. Rabenberg.
Wie man sowas umsetzen kann, zeigt Camp Tamarancho in NorCal sehr eindrucksvoll:
Man kauft sich Online einen Day-Pass für 5$, druckt den aus und steckt ihn sich in die Tasche. Dafür darf man dann einen im Lauf der letzten Jahren von "freiwilligen helfern" (den lokalen bikern) gebauten Trail fahren. Gibt keinen Stress, und für die Boyscouts ist der Trail eine echte Cash-Cow. Der Loop wird von Jahr zu Jahr ein bischen größer, Vielseitiger und macht saumäßig Spass.
Rabenberg macht es ähnlich, hat aber einen noch umfassenderen Ansatz. (Service++++) 
@Rabenberg
Wir waren letztes Jahr im "Hochsommer" dort. Es war Saukalt, hat Bindfäden geregnet, die Trails hatten an manchen Stellen weniger Griffigkeit als ein frisch gefangener Karpfen.... und trotzdem hatten wir einen Heidenspass. Die Jungs dort haben aber noch einiges an Arbeit vor sich. (DRAINAGE!!!) Ich kann Rabenberg nur jedem Mountainbiker (der nicht nur DH&FR fährt, sondern seine Berge auch hochkurbelt) ans Herz legen.  
Ich will meine Bikerei nicht auf "Parks" (in welcher Form auch immer) reduzieren, aber gelegentlich fahre ich gern in so künstlichen Trails.
Im Spätfrühling steht Pod Smrkem an, und auf dem Weg dorthin werden wir auch wieder einen Stop in Rabenberg machen.


----------



## snbd84 (25. Februar 2014)

Gibt`s eigentlich neue Nachrichten über den angekündigten Trailpark Winterberg?


----------



## PowderGott (25. Februar 2014)

http://www.kaernten.at/rad/de/articles/view/2991

1000hm!


----------



## Keepiru (25. Februar 2014)

Rideable Zell/Zillertal schlägt in eine ähnliche Kerbe. Wir waren letzes Jahr mal da. Ziemlich spassig.


----------



## chiefrock (6. März 2014)

snbd84 schrieb:


> Gibt`s eigentlich neue Nachrichten über den angekündigten Trailpark Winterberg?



Extra!!! Extra!!! Read the Headline!!

http://mtb-zeit.de/trailpark-winterberg-2014/

Grüße.


----------



## snbd84 (7. März 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Extra!!! Extra!!! Read the Headline!!
> 
> http://mtb-zeit.de/trailpark-winterberg-2014/
> 
> Grüße.



Danke!!


----------



## YP-Superflow-29 (9. März 2014)

Kennt jemand einen Anfänger Trail im raum landshut?

MfG Yannic


----------



## ruhrtrailsurfer (10. März 2014)

snbd84 schrieb:


> Danke!!


Weiß jemand näheres dazu, z.B. wer den plant/baut?

Außerdem wird des – den Anküdigungen nach – nicht das einzige Projekt dieser Art in diesem Jahr im Sauerland sein, denn in Brilon sind auch Trails geplant. Bin mal gespannt, wie das Gebiet dort aussieht, die Infos aus dem Online-Artikel sagen mir bzgl. der Lage nicht so viel.

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...mmt-nun-auch-der-schotter-aimp-id8603695.html

und

http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/vermischtes/der-dritte-stern-fuer-brilon/


----------



## Marc B (8. Mai 2014)

Der Flowtrail in Bad Endbach hat eröffnet und schaut gut aus:







Und der Flow Country Trail am Geisskopf wurder verlängert:






Am Flowtrail Ottweiler wurde auch weiter gebuddelt:






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (8. Mai 2014)

News aus Weingarten:



> *17.05.2014:Eröffnung Flow Trail in Nessenreben*
> 
> Am Samstag den 17. Mai um 14:00 Uhr ist es endlich soweit: Der lang ersehnte Flow Trail
> wird offiziell eröffnet. Seit Beginn der ersten Überlegungen bis Heute sind mehrere
> ...


----------



## skaster (9. Mai 2014)

Ich finde die Infos die immer wieder kommen toll , aber, könnte man nicht eine Liste erstellen in der alle Flowtrails aufgeführt sind? Irgendwann wird der Thread sicherlich so ausufern, dass man keine Lust mehr hat zig Seiten durchzulesen.
Damit ich dann noch weniger suchen muss natürlich mit deren Homepage (falls vorhanden) und als Krönung fänd' ich eine Karte auf der die Flowtrails sichtbar sind erste Sahne.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## hulster (10. Mai 2014)

Marc - kannste nicht einfach in deinen ersten Beitrag die Trails reinpacken die eröffnet sind? Nur die Links? Reicht ja schon.


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Mai 2014)

*Wir brauchen eure Stimme!*


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flow...167612833325793?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2014)

Der Flowtrail in Bad Endbach in bewegten Bildern:


----------



## pndrev (27. Mai 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Marc - kannste nicht einfach in deinen ersten Beitrag die Trails reinpacken die eröffnet sind? Nur die Links? Reicht ja schon.



Wäre eine super Idee, ja.


----------



## TrailRowdy (16. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Der Flowtrail in Bad Endbach hat eröffnet und schaut gut aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrailRowdy (16. Juni 2014)

Der Flowtrail Bad Endbach eröffnet offiziell am 28. Juni am 13.30 Uhr mit einem Fest!!! An dem Tag gibts auch Shuttle Service kostenlos für alle Biker, Testbikes von IronworkX, Hipf und Bergamont, eine Weltklasse Trial Show, Klingelhöfers Airstream Küche, Kaffee, Kuchen und vieles mehr..


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2014)

Puh, wenn ich Zeit habe (Offseason), fasse ich alle zusammen 

In Petzen (Kärnten) ist der Flow Country Trail bald fertig, 6 Kilometer sind schon am Start. 

"Am*16. August 2014*ist es endlich soweit - der*erste Flow Country Trail Österreichs*öffnet seine rund*10 km lange Strecke*: die längste Europas! Plus:*drei Cross Country Strecken*, ein*Übungsparcours*mit Pump & Dirt-Bereich, Bike-Waschanlage und Service- und Verleihstation samt Bike-Schule."

_Erste Teile des Trails_:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (3. Juli 2014)

http://www.oberhof.de/full/oberhof-aktiv/mtb-rad/bikepark-oberhof/


----------



## Marc B (9. Juli 2014)

Flow Trail in Les 2 Alpes:


----------



## Rhoentrail (12. August 2014)

Hier die offizielle Site vom Flowtrail Kreuzberg in der Rhön mit Anfahrt, Öffnungszeiten ect.
Im Moment der längste seiner Art in Bayern 
www.flowtrail-kreuzberg.de


----------



## fetzwech (14. August 2014)

In Blaustein / Ulm war gestern Baubeginn. FB-Gruppe Trailprojekt Blaustein. Multimediales gibts noch nicht, wir konzentrieren uns aufs Wesentliche


----------



## pndrev (14. August 2014)

Nett, endlich mal ein Flowtrail in einer Gegend, in der ich auch ab und zu fahre.


----------



## ruhrtrailsurfer (5. September 2014)

Neues aus dem Sauerland:
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...er-herzen-schlagen-bald-hoeher-id9755054.html
Wird zwar wohl nicht unbedingt eine Abfahrtsstrecke, aber acht Kilometer Trails klingen ja mal nich so schlecht…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. September 2014)

Langes Video aus Kärnten:


----------



## snbd84 (25. Januar 2015)

*Bald ist es soweit*. Wie ich gelesen habe, soll ende März der Trailground Brilon offiziel eröffnet werden. Außerdem wird in diesem Frühjahr (Termin noch nicht ganz bekannt) der Trailpark Winterberg eröffnet. Und dann gibt es ja auch noch den Flowtrail Bad Endbach. 2015 wird ein geiles Jahr. Ride on


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Januar 2015)

In Burgsinn/ Spessart ist gerade einer im Projektstatus->https://www.facebook.com/flowtrailburgsinn


----------



## Rhoentrail (26. Januar 2015)

Das Neue Video vom Flowtrail Kreuzberg in der Rhön ist online  Wir freuen uns auf die neue Saison!
https://flowtrailkreuzberg.wordpress.com/media/video/


----------



## ruhrtrailsurfer (6. März 2015)

Da die Saison 2015 naht: Hat jemand mal was aus Winterberg bzgl. Trailpark dort gehört? Sollte ja letztes Jahr im herbst eigentlich eröffnet werden, war aber dann nichts…oder hab ich was verpasst an Infos?


----------



## luxaltera (22. April 2015)

So, da meckern und warten nix bringt und die seite eh schon ewig nix mehr macht, hab ich mir mal ne stunde arbeit gemacht...
kann gerne nach vorne.

Bischofsmais (Flow Country) (Bayern)





Ottweiler (Saarland)

Wutach (Site down) (Schwarzwald/BW)





Tegernsee (Kreuth Flowtrail) (Bayern)
(GPX bei Youtube in den Comments)





Stromberg (Wiesbaden/Hessen)

(CH)St. Moritz (Coviglia Trail)





Winterberg (Trailpark) (NRW)
Eröffnung 2015

Kreuzberg i.d. Rhön (Bayern)





Schöneck (Bikewelt) MTB-NEWS Spot Check  (Vogtland/Sachsen)
kein gutes video vom flowtrail gefunden... wers hat bitte link an mich

Rabenberg (Trailcenter) MTB-NEWS Spot Check (Vogtland-Erzgebirge/Sachsen)

(CZ) Pod Smrkem (Singltrek) MTB-NEWS Spot Check

(AUT) Petzen





Bad Endbach (Marburg/Hessen)





Oberhof (Thüringen)





Brilon (Trailground) (NRW)





Weingarten (Ravensburg/BW)

(F) Les 2 Alpes





SWU Trail Blaustein (Ulm/BW)





Burgsinn (Bayern)
(in Bau)

Hahnenklee (Bikepark) (Harz/Thüringen)


----------



## luxaltera (22. April 2015)

Ergänzen bitte


----------



## arise (29. April 2015)

Flowtrail Sasbachwalden


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Mai 2015)

Wir sind auch auf den Flow-Trail-Geschmack gekommen und wollen mehr!!. 

Wie wäre es, wenn wir nun eine *Liste mit Trailparks* eröffnen (mit Bundesland, Besonderheiten usw.)? Ich mache den Anfang; jeder kopiert die Liste und fügt seine Empfehlung dazu und ergänzt u.U. die Vorschläge der anderen.

P.S: Der Trailpark Winterberg wird am 06.06 eröffnet.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Mai 2015)

*Trailground Brilon (NRW, Sauerland)*: 3 Routen mit Singeltrails, können kombiniert und variiert werden, Muskelkraft für´s Hochfahren ist erforderlich, Parken und Fahren kostenfrei. Infos und Kartenmaterial gibt´s am Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (20. Mai 2015)

Wurde hier schon die "Teäre Line" in Sölden genannt?


----------



## Athabaske (21. Mai 2015)

sieht ja richtig lohnenswert aus!


----------



## Carsten (30. August 2015)

Gute Idee mit der Liste 
Habe bisher nur diese etwas dürftige gefunden :
http://www.rund-ums-rad.info/flowtrails/
Oder hat evtl mal jemand so ne Google Karte gemacht.  Das wäre doch ne schöne Möglichkeit das darzustellen?


----------



## luxaltera (30. August 2015)

Lass dich nicht aufhalten


----------



## MSTRCHRS (1. September 2015)

https://radlager-mtb.at/trailbau/


----------



## luxaltera (1. September 2015)

Mit dem Kamerawinkel halt ich das keine 30sec aus


----------



## MSTRCHRS (1. September 2015)

Ist nicht mein Video...meins ist noch schlimmer


----------



## luxaltera (1. September 2015)




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. September 2015)

Schäffler Mountainbike Arena Sasbachwalden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (3. September 2015)

Simon Messinger hat mal angefangen :
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?usp=sharing&mid=zbs27z4qqPPA.k_ifxJxf2D_o
Darf gerne noch ergänzt werden


----------



## Carsten (3. September 2015)

Helft mal bitte mit. Brauchen die Koordinaten der flowtrails. Idealerweise Startpunkt oder Parkplatz. 
Wer öffentliche Pumptracks kennt Bitte auch posten. Bitte als Link auf Google map...


----------



## arise (3. September 2015)

Freiburg mit Borderline und canadian trail.....nähe Konstanz (name entfallen) mtb arena Sasbachwalden......Basel (name auch nicht parat)....


----------



## arise (3. September 2015)

Konstanz info über Hmc Singen.....sasbachwalden über Bikesport Sasbachwalden....


----------



## 2014macHartmann (4. September 2015)

Nicht von mir, aber schick!
http://www.gravitymap.de/die-map

Desweiteren:
Mit Lift oder Schuttle:
http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com 
http://www.mtb-park-huertgenwald.de

Ohne Lift oder Schuttle:
http://www.filthytrails.be 
http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/


----------



## mw.dd (4. September 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Simon Messinger hat mal angefangen :
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?usp=sharing&mid=zbs27z4qqPPA.k_ifxJxf2D_o
> Darf gerne noch ergänzt werden



Was soll alles in die Karte? Generell alle Orte, an denen es Anlagen oder Wege gibt, die speziell für Mountainbiker angelegt wurden?
Oder nur Flow-Country-Trails (Definition klar ->IMBA) oder "Flowtrails" (Definition unklar)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. September 2015)

Wie wäre es damit, vorhandenes zum Eintragen von Trails zu nutzen?
Ob die nun zertifiziert oder nur ein illiegaler Track sind...
 Trailforks gibt es jetzt auch als App und wird redaktionell betreut (sehr penibel, wie ich gemerkt hab). Und ist als Pinkbike Ableger auch regional sehr beliebt.


----------



## Carsten (4. September 2015)

Vorrangig Bikepark und offizielle flowtrail wie in Kreuzberg.  Und öffentliche Pumptracks... 
Es wird wie immer eine Grauzone geben. Das lässt sich nicht vermeiden...


----------



## ciao heiko (8. September 2015)

Auf Anfrage beim Ersteller sind illegale Strecken oder normale (Wander)wege nicht vorgesehen. Ich finde das auch gut so.

So wie es für mich derzeit aussieht ist es eine Sammlung von Strecken und Anlagen deren Merkmal es ist speziell für MTB angelegt worden zu sein. Seien es Flowtrails, Bikeparks, Dirtparks, 4X Strecken, Pumptracks, Trailcenter, Übungspacours etc.


----------



## mw.dd (8. September 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> So wie es für mich derzeit aussieht ist es eine Sammlung von Strecken und Anlagen deren Merkmal es ist speziell für MTB angelegt worden zu sein. Seien es Flowtrails, Bikeparks, Dirtparks, 4X Strecken, Pumptracks, Trailcenter, Übungspacours etc.



Dann fände ich es gut, wenn entweder bestehende Systeme oder Verzeichnisse weiterentwickelt werden (Trailforks, bikeparkmap) und/oder die Daten konsequent in OSM eingepflegt würden. Speziell OSM wäre hilfreich, da ließe sich dann leicht eine Onlinekarte oder vielleicht sogar was für GPS-Anwendungen entwickeln.


----------



## Simon Katsch (11. September 2015)

arise schrieb:


> Freiburg mit Borderline und canadian trail.....nähe Konstanz (name entfallen) mtb arena Sasbachwalden......Basel (name auch nicht parat)....




Schienerberg heißt das Ding


----------



## 2014macHartmann (13. September 2015)

Hab hier noch ne Sammlung gefundene: 
http://www.bikeunit.de/info/bikeparks/


----------



## k0ax (19. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, melde mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort. Generell ist gleich eins zu sagen, die aktuell gestaltete Map hat viel viel mehr Spots als alles andere was ich vor Beginn der Recherche gefunden habe!

Es ist wichtig Bikeparks noch einmal neu zu listen, da in den letzten Jahren auch viele Parks geschlossen wurden. Besonders stolz sind wir auf die Sammlung der gebauten Trails mit und ohne Liftunterstützung.

Aktuell umfasst die Map etwa 230 Spots, es werden täglich mehr. Wer mithelfen will, sollte mir bitte via PN hier oder über die eingerichtete Facebook Seite -> https://www.facebook.com/Project-20-Bikepark-Trail-Map-1491189694526833/timeline/?ref=bookmarks eine Nachricht senden. wir können leider nicht überall nach allem schauen, deshalb bitte diese Wege nutzen.

Was hier in den letzten 2 1/2 Wochen enstanden ist, ist Wahnsinn und viele haben Anteil daran! Generell sind folgende Rubriken gewünscht:

Bikepark mit/ohne Lift
Trailparks mit/ohne Lift
gebaute Trails mit/ohne Lift
Dirt-/Pumptracks
Downhill-/XC/4X und Freeridetracks


Nicht gewünscht sind alle Naturtrails, weil wir hier keinen neuen Konflikt schaffen wollen. Dafür ist die Map jetzt schon zu bekannt und die Wanderer werden leider nicht weniger. Das wollen wir hier einfach respektieren, auch wenn wir alle gerne diese Singletrails befahren.

Die Facebook Seite nocheinmal -> https://www.facebook.com/Project-20-Bikepark-Trail-Map-1491189694526833/timeline/?ref=bookmarks

Die Map -> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zbs27z4qqPPA.k_ifxJxf2D_o

Wenn ihr uns einen spot zukommen lassen wollt, geht auf Google Maps, findet den exakten GPS Punkt, klickt diesen an und drückt dann auf die GPS Koordinate. Weitere Infos wie Name, Lift ja/nein, URL zum Spot und alles was ihr sonst noch habt, sind immer gern gesehen!

Wir freuen uns immer über Likes, Teilen der Seite/Beiträge und natürlich über eure Infos zu den oben genannten Rubriken.


Merci et bon course, Simon!


----------



## Nukem49 (1. Oktober 2015)

Flowtrail Kreuzberg in der Rhön:





Hier noch die Homepage:
http://www.flowtrail-kreuzberg.de/


----------



## k0ax (1. Oktober 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank, der Trail ist in der Karte bereits zu finden. In Kürze wird auch endlich die Webpräsentation zum Project 2.0 online gehen.

Mittlerweile sind wir schon bei über 300 Spots, Wahnsinn! 

gruss
Simon


----------



## k0ax (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

die Anti-Facebooker unter euch kommen jetzt auch in den Geschmack des kompletten Projekts, die Website ist seit gestern online.

www.mybikemap.de

Nächstes Jahr greifen wir dann so richtig mit Berichten für euch an. Geniesst die letzten warmen Sonnenstrahlen bevor die Kälte kommt.

Ride on!

gruss
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

